# Gas



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Which kind of gas do you use in your car? Any fav station you go to?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i have two answers.

normally, i buy the cheapest in town.

if i have the extra change, i buy chevron.

techron is the only additive pump-gas that i have seen that really does something for the cleanliness inside the motor.

well, system3 is good too, but there aren't texaco's around here now.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Whatever is the cheapest. Which none of it's cheap since we in Milwaukee have to pay for this crappy reformulated gas. Right now regular unleaded is about $2.02 a gallon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi,

Marathon here and now about $ 1.89 at the present time. A new discount store is now selling gas and it has lowered the price for now.


----------



## inertial drift (Nov 21, 2004)

Chevron unlead premium. if i had the chance to put high octane gas from japan i would do that to my car.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

mark3567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Marathon here and now about $ 1.89 at the present time. A new discount store is now selling gas and it has lowered the price for now.



You must be in Illinois.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

isn't Cincinnati in ohio?


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

superflysmith said:


> Whatever is the cheapest. Which none of it's cheap since we in Milwaukee have to pay for this crappy reformulated gas. Right now regular unleaded is about $2.02 a gallon.


Living on the other side of the state, I drive over the bridge into Lansing, Iowa, and purchase gas at Kwik Star. I went over early last week and paid $1.87.9


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we are paying between A$1 to A$ 1.10 a litre approx 1/4 gall.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

High octane gas won't help you one bit unless you have a high-compression engine. My dad's Audi has one, so we usually buy premium.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

WaltSide said:


> i have two answers.
> 
> normally, i buy the cheapest in town.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I do. Although I've been strapped for cash as of late, so I've just been getting the cheapest. Idealy I'd get chevron though.


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

thank god for the indian reservations, i just filled up for $1.65 / gallon last night

Matt


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I buy the government subsidized ethanol blend. I'm paying for it anyway might as will use it.


----------



## inertial drift (Nov 21, 2004)

Fox said:


> High octane gas won't help you one bit unless you have a high-compression engine. My dad's Audi has one, so we usually buy premium.


its a turbo engine and set to high compression.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I see.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i buy the cheapest but the most octane normaly around 93 octane is like 2.06$ 
i like BP or Chevron what ever is cheapest ^^


----------



## alottabeef4u (Dec 1, 2004)

I use Irving supreme because any other gas gives me spark knock. Also with the extra mileage I get per gallon it ends up being cheaper than buying regular. I pay $3.40/gallon


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

spark knock? what car, how many miles? most cars only get this when the compression is lower (older age)

Matt


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

fearless said:


> spark knock? what car, how many miles? most cars only get this when the compression is lower (older age)
> 
> Matt


I think that the other way around. Normally the higher compression will give you knocking or pinging. because the lower octane fuel burns faster and easier. Compression causes heat and the heat of the higher compression will cause the lower octane fuel to ignite prematurely. Also ping or knock may be caused by hot spots in the combustion chamber that will ignite the air fuel mixture before the the spark(usually from lean air/fuel mixture which will generate a very high combustion chamber temp). This problem is usually solve on newer vehicles because of aluminum heads. Aluminum will disapate heat faster than cast iron. Plus with the technology of ignition systems, computers and sensors. when a knock or ping is generated the computer will retard the ignition timming to compisate. 
Older vehicles may experience Knock or pinging because before the emissions compression was very high for todays octane. (10 to 1, or 11 to 1). Back then Octane ratings were higher. But because of emissions the government thought that lower compressions would produce lower tailpipe emmisions.


----------



## alottabeef4u (Dec 1, 2004)

Exactly right, although aluminum heads dont always fix this problem(mine being proof).
High compression engines should be given higher octane for exactly that reason. My 92 mitsubishi engine is new enough for great all around engine efficiency, but still gets spark knock on cheap fuel.
Also, if I'm paying that much per gallon, whats a few more cents?
Better gas saves me money in the long run.

Edit: Oh yeah also it has 350,000 kms on it(about 220,000 miles) Should be good for another 350,000 if I treat her nicely.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just usually buy whatever is cheapest... around here I go to Wawa (which I don't see much outside of NJ and PA). I paid $1.73 yesterday for reg. un.

It's kinda nice not needing to get out of the car to pump my own gas :grin: 
It's actually illegal to pump your own in NJ, but I have to pump gas when I go to inlaws in PA :normal:


----------

